

Show HN: Just launched Crikkket, an iOS/Android web app for following The Ashes - taitems
http://www.crikkket.com

======
taitems
Designed and coded by myself (@taitems) with a friend (@sesh) doing all the
data scraping and backend wizardry. Built in lunch breaks and on weekends. The
emphasis was on making a free and universal web app for tracking the cricket
scores for the ashes, because @sesh was frustrated there wasn't one.

~~~
mr_b
would be good to have the option to view full scoreboard. Plus display the 1st
inning scores too.

------
mansr
I would've avoided 'kkk' in the name.

~~~
olsonjeffery
Why? Because cricket is _so_ popular in the US? I hope you realize that there
are places outside of this country and in those places people don't
necessarily care about our cultural/historical baggage.

~~~
mansr
I am not from the US, yet I am aware of the KKK and would not want to risk
even the slightest association with that despicable organisation.

